# Hard To Have In Cali



## LEO0313 (Aug 7, 2008)

I am very glad to own a Glock 20. Unfortunately because of many difficult laws, my Glock 20 was sold to me with only 10 round magazines. I am also finding it EXTREMELY hard to get good ammo for it. I have stocked up on what I can find, Winchester JHP. I see a lot of really nice brand names and varieties of ammo on midwayusa.com and on cabela's website. I tried to order but cannot because they cannot ship to my state. Any suggestions or locations in southern california for a good selection of 10mm ammo.

Thank you,

leonardo


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Its very simple. Move to AZ. Its a free state, ammo is plentiful and can be delivered here.
:mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Try these...

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/

http://ammoman.com/

http://ableammo.com/

I buy from selective Wal-Mart's as well but 9mm.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If I wanted to shoot a lot of 10mm, I'd start reloading again.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The 10mm is very expensive to shoot around here unless you reload. Good luck.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

It depends on where in California you live. I've used ammo-to-go (linked above) and they are good with reasonable prices and shipping costs and immediate shipment. I live in Orange County but the lady taking my order told me they cannot ship to LA County. That tells me it's a county thing.

Hope it works out for you.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> the lady taking my order told me they cannot ship to LA County.


Really? I live in L.A. county and I should be receiving a shipment from them tomorrow, I placed my order online though.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

You know what unpecador, now that I think about it she may have said the *city* of Los Angeles (not the county). Are you outside the city limits of LA? My bad, but your post jogged my memory (I'm getting old I guess). I think I've also heard that Walmarts in the city of LA do not carry ammo either. There may be a city ordinance that you have to be an FFL to sell ammo or something.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

No biggie, I kind of figured she may have been referring to the city of L.A. I live in the San Gabriel Valley which is part of L.A. County, I should change my location on here to specify L.A. County. The Wal-Mart's around where I live don't stock ammo either, I buy it from the Wal-Mart in Cerritos.


----------



## LEO0313 (Aug 7, 2008)

thank you very much everyone. i love in los angeles city but my parents live in riverside. i will have it shipped there. and i will most likely retire in AZ haha. also, i don't think i am as far into this hobby yet to reload but am very curious about it.

Thank you,


Leonardo


----------

